# Solved: Hitachi Projection TV Model #CT5582K



## yanalou (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi,
My Hitachi Projection TV Model # CT5582K won't power on. I "hear" the normal click sound it always made when you turn it on and off but no power button light comes on nor picture. I have the screen off the front of it and I have access to the entire innards of the TV.
This happened after I plugged in some fishtank accessories in another plug in the living room. From my internet research, it sounds like I blew a fuse...trouble is I have NO IDEA where the fuse is to check. The only things I can see that I know are fuses are the little glass tube ones the older cars use. Here is a pic of the fuses I found and they do indeed look black and burnt out. 








Could these fuses be my problem? I hope so because they look pretty easy to replace.

PLEASE HELP! Football is next week and we have no TV at all right now,
Thanks so much!
LOU


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

It looks like the fuses just snap in. If the circuit board doesn't identify the amperage and type (e.g: 2 Amps Slo-blow) you will need to read the numbers on the fuses.


----------



## yanalou (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes they did Frank4d, they blew again when I replaced them when I turned on the TV. As soon as I hit the power button, the new fuses blew out again. I think we may need a new TV as this problem is bigger than just the fuses it seems. I'm sure a repair would cost close to the price of a new TV. Thoughts?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

It is hard to guess the repair cost without knowing what is wrong. Could be $100 or it could be more. It is an almost 20 year-old TV though, how does it work other than blowing fuses?

If you do buy a new TV, and since you are watching sports, go with a 120Hz or faster. (Sorry I bought a 60 Hz trying to save money).


----------



## yanalou (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for your help fran4d! We've opted to just buy a new TV. It will be delivered Friday. I figure even if I fix this thing, who knows what will happen in a month, something else is bound to go.

So I made a deal that the new TV will be delivered and the old HUGE Hitachi gets hauled away. I am currently all set with just my wires waiting to be plugged into the new set!


----------

